
Freeciv: BREXIT scenario – UK borders closed - roschdal
https://play.freeciv.org/?brexit=true
======
roschdal
I've added a Brexit scenario to Freeciv-web. Play as David Cameron in this
"United Kingdom withdrawal from the European Union" scenario. The borders
between the United Kingdom and the EU continent has been closed. Will Great
Britain thrive without any contact with the EU? To play the Brexit scenario,
click on the "Scenarios" button on the main page, and select the Brexit
scenario. Good luck!

------
teilo
How is "without any contact with the EU" an accurate description of the
"BREXIT scenario"?

"Closed borders" and "Exiting the EU" are not even remotely the same thing.

